# Does this barn look good?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you planning to move from Florida to New York? Because those first two are in NYS.

They all look nice enough, but you'd have to visit the facilities to figure out whether or not the grounds and barns really look like that.


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

no not really moving to nyc anytime soon because my family is set up here in florida so moving would be...


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

i have a pen pal just because my english assignment wanted to do something i forget what but anyway she rides at the first one and said that the second one is disgusting and the horses are put in the stalls at night with tack on


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she doesn't board at the second barn, how does she KNOW what happens there? Be very careful trashing a facility online that you know absolutely nothing about, and are never likely to even see.


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

she never did board there but she rode there for a couple weeks and then switched


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So basically, you're just fishing for dirt on the second facility based on some pen pal you've never even met. 

Really, what was the point of this thread other than deliberately trying to trash the facility?


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

i just wanted some other opinions i'm sorry if it offended you or anyone


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If you live in Florida why would you want opinions on barns in NYS if you have no intention on moving or visiting anytime soon? Thats like me pulling up a website on a barn I've never heard of in, I dont know, TN and asking everyone what they thought. Seems like a waste.


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

it probably is a waste but i just thought i would look into besides like i mentioned earlier my pen pal lives there i wanted to know more i guess.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses going to their stalls with tack on is a common occurance as it prevents blocking the aisle. It doesn't remain on very long as it may wind up damaged.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

OP-
Considering the facility is in a metro area, and the obsession with PETA to have horses retired from all forms of use, especially in public, city settings... I think digging for dirt and pre-emptively seeding negativity about a facility you have nothing to do with or any true interest in is rude and irresponsible. Businesses work hard for their reputations; and thoughtless, baseless comments like yours can negatively impact them.


----------

